# Modern Arnis Seminar-Portland Oregon



## DWright (Oct 29, 2001)

There will be a Modern Arnis Seminar on February 3rd 2002, in Portland Oregon.  The Seminar will be taught by Datu Tim Hartman.   For details go to the events page at www.arnis4life.com.   You can register online as well.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 2, 2002)

I'll be covering Modern Arnis foundations and moving into Tapi-Tapi & counters along with Balintawak concepts. Those attending will need 2 sticks and a training dagger. Hope to see some of our west coast members there.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *The Seminar will be taught by Datu Tim Hartman. *



Has anyone heard of this guy? Is he any good?


----------



## DWright (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the seminar.  I haven't seen any of the balintawak techniques, and look forward to learning.


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

The Portland seminar is drawing intrest from a number of high ranked Modern Arnis practioners.  People that I trained with at the Professors seminars and summer camps in the 80's have now shown an intrest in Datu Hartmans seminar.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks like it will be a nice little West Coast Modern Arnis Family Reunion.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 10, 2002)

I've just received an e-mail from Datu Shishir Inocalla. He has communicated that will be trying to attend the seminar in Portland. Looks like it will be the who's who of Modern Arnis Seminar.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I've just received an e-mail from Datu Shishir Inocalla. He has communicated that will be trying to attend the seminar in Portland. Looks like it will be the who's who of Modern Arnis Seminar.*



That sounds great! Good luck.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

You guys meet on the Northeast Coast, and now you're meeting on the Northwest Coast.  Why, oh why are we on the Southeast Coast so ignored!  Woe, woe is us!  A pox!  A pox upon you all!

Cthulhu
maybe I should go to sleep


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2002)

2002 Fall seminar at Cthulhu's!  

We all just show up...boy will the wife be mad at you!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Actually, Kaith, I'd be so happy, my wife wouldn't be able but to share in my glee 

Let's see, we have the Filipino Combat Systems people down here for the FMA people to work out with.

There are 2 or 3 aikido schools here, one of them teaching sword arts for yourself and the aikidoka here.

Various karate schools for the kenpo/karate people here. Tae Kwon Do schools as well, for the people here studying Korean MA.

In fall, the new semester would be starting for the various colleges and universities here.  Plenty of freshmen girls for Gou to hit on 

Dick Severance, 11th Dan in Budo Taijutsu for the ninjutsu people is down here.

I got a big backyard.  There's a hotel within spitting distance of my place.

Bring it on 

Cthulhu


----------



## Pugsly (Jan 13, 2002)

I am thinking about attending the Portland seminar.  With the "who's-who" in Modern Arnis going on will this be an advanced training class, or will the beginner be able to fit in?


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pugsly _
> *I am thinking about attending the Portland seminar.  With the "who's-who" in Modern Arnis going on will this be an advanced training class, or will the beginner be able to fit in? *



I have never attended a Datu Hartman seminar, but I can tell you from experience of other modern arnis and FMA seminars that there is something to learn at all levels. Plus, there is always a lot of friendly people there willing to help tutor people. I am sure it will be the same at this seminar. Plus, I am also sure that you will walk away with a lot of info to take home and process..... Bring a notebook and take notes....
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pugsly _
> *I am thinking about attending the Portland seminar.  With the "who's-who" in Modern Arnis going on will this be an advanced training class, or will the beginner be able to fit in? *



I can't speak to what will be covered but I will say that Mr. Hartman is a fantastic instructor and he can really make the material understandable to a beginner in the martial arts and to a beginner in the Filipino martial arts (who may have other martial arts experience). I've seen him do it many times--he's top-notch. (He's also great with teaching children.) He always ensures that everyone in the room gets something from him. If you go there you won't be disappointed.

Perhaps Mr. Hartman or Ms. Wright will comment on the target audience for this particualr seminar. I wouldn't think the fact that more senior Modern Arnis practitioners may be attending will change what is to be covered but again I certainly cannot speak for Mr. Hartman.


----------



## DWright (Jan 13, 2002)

I will leave the content of the seminar to Mr. Hartman, but be assured that other beginners will be there.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

If there is ging to be a seminar at Cthulhu's, I'll go.  To get out of the Great White North for a little while, great.  I'll even Drag Gou along with me.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 14, 2002)

you will have great time tim is a great instructor and can pass the knowledge with the best of them.i have trained with him and even taught a european tour with him and that was to people who had really never trained in weapons arts and they were all beginners so to speak. on a side note at the european championships tim took the bull by the horns at a huge kenpo camp when all of the instructors were running late because of a meeting with jeff speakman so tim asked a top kenpo man if he could show some arnis while they waited and low and behold now tim has affiliated schools in europe and the respect of many and i mean many top kenpo men.and being on let me tell you that at easy.
later 
jay


----------



## bde (Jan 16, 2002)

The more I hear and read about this semiar the more excited I get. Can't hardly wait untill the 3rd! I have never attended a MA seminar before. I'm sure looking forward to it.


----------



## DWright (Jan 16, 2002)

I have just been informed that the mailing address on the flyers for the Portland Seminar is incorrect.   It should not pose any problems, because the address does not exist, and the Post Office assures me that they will forward to me.

For anyone planning to send payment the correct address is: 9731 SE 4oth Ave.  Milwaukie Or. 97222


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 25, 2002)

I will be in Portland in 8 days. I'm looking forward to seeing something other than SNOW! I'm looking forward to meeting all of our west coast members. See you soon.

:asian:


----------



## DWright (Jan 26, 2002)

We are one week away from seminar time.   I am looking forward to the training, but I haven't told Tim that it is snowing in Portland.(and I don't mean Maine.)  We have had a record snowfall in the mountains, and as I type the snow is falling at my house.  First time in years that I can remember snow in the valley.

Thanks for the snow!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 26, 2002)

That's it! I'm kicking Mother Nature's Butt!!!

:soapbox:


----------



## DWright (Jan 26, 2002)

I thought you sent the snow to make yourself feel right at home.

Don't worry though it is supposed to melt off by Monday! Oregonians don't drive well in the snow it is foreign to us.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 31, 2002)

I flew down to Miami for the day to work out some details for my supply company. It was in the high 70's. I got back at midnight and it was snowing! I hope the weather is better in Portland!

I'm looking forward to going to the left coast, I mean west coast. I'm looking forward to meeting every one out there.

:asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I think it is the *RIGHT* coast!

Looking forward to meeting you Sunday Datu Tim!

Pappy Geo


----------



## no fefe (Feb 1, 2002)

Have the directions been corrected on the flyer?  Just want to make sure beofre I print it out and try to make my way 

Thanks!

Robert K.


----------



## BWright (Feb 2, 2002)

To: No fefe

 The directions to the Filipino-American building are correct on the flier.  It was the prepayment mailing address that was the problem.

Brian


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2002)

Now that it's over I look forward to seeing someone post a review!


----------

